# heritating UK occupational pension and living in France



## veryelisa2 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have received my husband occupational pension in lump sum after he died in France where we were residents and I am still living in France. This money is still in my UK bank account. I have been told this is a death allowance and I Wonder if I am supposed to pay taxes in France on that money? Thank you if you can help.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

veryelisa2 said:


> I have received my husband occupational pension in lump sum after he died in France where we were residents and I am still living in France. This money is still in my UK bank account. I have been told this is a death allowance and I Wonder if I am supposed to pay taxes in France on that money? Thank you if you can help.


I suggest posting your question on the France Forum: France Expat Forum for Expats Living in France - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know much about UK pensions, nor the UK-France tax treaty, but if the occupational pension was a government pension, I believe that any taxes on it would be due to the UK and not to France.

Obviously, if anyone knows more about this, we'd greatly appreciate some input here!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## veryelisa2 (Jan 8, 2012)

I thank you for the answers. It is not a government pension but I went on another forum and I was told it was OK if he wasn't resident for more tham 6 years. I should not declare it as my husband was resident for just over 5 years.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably the right answer - but possibly for other reasons. (At least as I read some of the instructions for French taxes.)

Normally, a lump sum payout from a "foreign" pension plan is considered more like insurance than income - and normally an insurance payout like that wouldn't be considered taxable. There's also the matter that your husband qualified for that pension while resident in the UK (and very well may have paid something in toward the ultimate pension), which also makes it non-taxable in France.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

